# HandsomePlacidLion



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

When I got Cubistry, a recent FAotD, I noticed that when I started it up, it said,"Welcome back, HandsomePlacidLion".    It does that whenever there is a period of time between starts, but not if I start it back up a short time after I exited last.  I figured it was some fluke of that game, but today when I got the Hidden Object-Aladdin game, I noticed it did the same thing!  Now I wonder if it's more of an Amazon-wide thing rather than just a Cubistry thing.  

Has anyone else noticed this or can tell me what is going on?  It behaves as if I had made a user account by that name on some server that it is logging into.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's tne name Amazon's Game Circle (edited as it's "Circle") or whatever it's called gives you.  You can change it if you want.  Back in a sec with more...

If you go to the Games tab, then tap on the menu icon in the side/bottom bar, you can go to your Game Circle profile.  You can edit the name and icon give you there.  Mine is "TorpidAmbitiousChief."

You can also see your Game Circle stats for the Games you have installed on this page.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, that was a fast response-- thanks Betsy! or should I say Torpid?  Hmm, is it possible to be both torpid and ambitious?  At least it gave me a complimentary name.  

So, what does being in the Game Circle involve? Can we opt out of it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kinda-sorta, as near as I can tell.

The Game Circle and Whispersync for Games kind of work together.  The Whispersync for Games lets you play on one device and retain the game's progress on another device.  And your GameCircle Nickname works like Apple Came Center where you can compete with other users.

Youc an turn off Whispersync for Games and hide your nickname by going to the Games tab, tapping on "Menu" and choosing Settings and making the changes there.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am SpryDramaticNene. . . . . which is a fancy way of saying "Silly goose" I guess! 

I think this is a 'newish' feature.  I know when I first got my Kindle and played with Game circle, the linking was through FB.  Just now I checked it and it said that's not how it happens any more.

It also looks like you can change the random name to something else if you want.

And you can search for friends and request friendship as well. . . . .


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll have to read up on it, since Amazon says not a word, but just automatically signs you up for it.  I should probably at least change my name to BeautifulPlacidLioness or something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .Amazon mentioned it when they debuted the HD Fires, but I've not seen much else.  'Course, I also haven't much looked.


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

I just looked at my username...PrettyWoozyJustice.  Uh, ok then!  LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

WagsWife said:


> I just looked at my username...PrettyWoozyJustice. Uh, ok then! LOL!


You can change it if you want.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh man, now y'all have me curious what my name is!  This reminds me of those silly Facebook games to get your umm.... adult video name.  You know - name of the street you grew up with, your pet, etc?

Okay I'm SafeFreeCoyote.

Glad to know I sound like I'm in touch with nature hahaha


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I left my name the same, but I did change the picture it had given me.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I'm GlossyAmiableDragons.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

tamborine said:


> I'm GlossyAmiableDragons.


I like that one!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm "Jimbo1946." I feel so... so... mundane.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I'm "Jimbo1946." I feel so... so... mundane.


Really? That. . . . seems. . . . inconsistent. 

Are you sure you didn't already change it?

I've decided I can live with being a Silly Goose.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am SpryDramaticNene. . . . . which is a fancy way of saying "Silly goose" I guess!


That reminds me of a meme.





(no good dramatic goose videos, so settled for a duck)


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

DaringWhimsicalGuide here, at your service.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

"GiddyMeekMinibus"    lolololol


----------

